# etisalat or du for data services



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have HTC sensation, could some one 1 tell which is economical either du or etisalat to use internet?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Your first question should be does etisalat provides data package on HTC ... May be Yes!!!
I know etisalat services are limited to HTC as this device does not have a market in Gulf... 

Do not activate any service before to confirm it twice with etisalat/ du.... 
You need few settings from them and they do not have it for all the models of HTC... 
(actually they do not have setting for HTC... they never invested in it)

Check out my Data Plan from this list: 
Mobile Broadband

data bundles from du


----------



## Expatpunk (Sep 25, 2011)

Etisalat 1gb on phone I pay 145aed per month but et sucks for signal


----------

